# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  عاجل قناة الحكمة على تردد جديد على النايل سات 10992

## mylife079

الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه
تفضلوا بارك الله فيكم
* انطلاق قناة الحكمة من جديد  تردد 10992 رأسي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعطيك العافيه خيوو :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عطيك الف عافية حورية جزاك الله خيرا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور صديقة ومحمود

----------

